# trying to make Pina colada creme brulee



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Can't find any recipes and I need some help please.

Can probably add a bit of coconut and coconut extract to the base. What else can I do? Add a bit of chopped pineapple to the base too? Any ideas?

Thansk.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Viloglady
Just brainstorming. I would take a thin slice of fresh pineaple.
I would prepare my shells with rolled thin puff and blind bake.
I would sear the pineapple slice in a very hot skillet untill caramelized. Deglaze the pan witth a pinch of rum.
chill, put the pine on the bottom and the flavored anglaise on top, chill and sugar torch. A flaming 151 might be called for.


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Thanks, but I'm looking for a more traditional creme brulee. Not in a puff pastry shell. Sounds delish, though!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Substitue coconut milk for some of the cream and boil down pineapple juice or get concentrate and add a little of that to the custard...coconut tuille would be nice on the side with a bruleed pinapple slice or bruleed banana with coconut ice cream/sorbet.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Panini's idea would work just as well in a brulee dish.

A word of warning regarding substituting coconut milk for milk: If you add too much, you'll end up with a nice layer of fat on top, which solidifies when cool. An extract might help stretch the flavor of the cocnut milk. Please make sure it's not artificial.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Toasted coconut ontop of the brulee ?
Rum marinated pineapple.
Sounds a nice idea.


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

just a quick, spur of the moment thought..... place a grilled pinapple ring in the bottom of a ramakin, use angel flake coconut ontop of that pour over the normal custard you would use for the regular creme brulee bake in a bane-marie and chill top with some vanilla infused sugar and caramelize... its worth a shot i guess  .


----------

